# Remove Paint from French Door Glass Panels?



## krogovin (Jan 15, 2011)

The glass panels of french doors were painted by previous owners for privacy. I understand this, but it looks horrible and blocks all the light! I would like to know if there is a way to remove the paint from the glass and how? Thanks!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

krogovin said:


> The glass panels of french doors were painted by previous owners for privacy. I understand this, but it looks horrible and blocks all the light! I would like to know if there is a way to remove the paint from the glass and how? Thanks!


One-edge razor blade scraper & Windex. Moisten the paint, which will in turn lubricate the glass, as you CAREFULLY scrape.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey krogovin,
DrHicks is right, however try a lower pane of the door. French doors are equipped with tempered glass and sometimes they have a tendency to scratch when cleaned with a razor blade. He's right, that is the way to clean the glass but do a check first, also you might want to try Dirtex spray. It has a higher concentration of ammonia and will be more aggressive at attacking the paint.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

^ Right ^

Being careful is the key! You can always try again or use a different approach, but you can't un-scratch a scratch.

We've got French Doors between our Living Room & Office. 15 beveled glass panes in each door. I shudder to think what one of those would cost to replace - if I could even find them!


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

One more thing, remember razor blades are cheaper than a pane of glass. Don't be skimpy with the blades. One pane = one blade. After that pane, throw it out and get another.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, wouldn't it have been easier to buy shades for privacy? What a job for you.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Gymschu said:


> Wow, wouldn't it have been easier to buy shades for privacy? What a job for you.


Never underestimate the "dumbness" of what people often do to houses.

We currently live in a big 2-story brick house, built in 1928. At some point, some geniuses decided to cover up nice solid oak floors with white wall-to-wall carpet. All the oak quarter-round was ripped up and thrown away. They also painted all the massive oak woodwork white. Brilliant...


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

DrHicks said:


> Never underestimate the "dumbness" of what people often do to houses.
> 
> We currently live in a big 2-story brick house, built in 1928. At some point, some geniuses decided to cover up nice solid oak floors with white wall-to-wall carpet. All the oak quarter-round was ripped up and thrown away. They also painted all the massive oak woodwork white. Brilliant...


Threads appear on this forum with disturbing regularity asking for pointers on how to paint vintage woodwork. They know not what they do...


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Windows said:


> Threads appear on this forum with disturbing regularity asking for pointers on how to paint vintage woodwork. They know not what they do...


Oh I know. To each his own, but I really hate seeing beautiful wood covered over.

A couple months ago I built wall-to-wall, floor-to-ceiling bookshelves for my sister-in-law. Solid oak. What'd she do? She painted everything white, because she just likes white. Now it looks like she went to WalMart for her bookshelves. :wallbash:


----------

